# Using the Manumatic



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope someone can give me some advice. This is the first car with a manual option I have ever driven, it's always been automatics for me. 

When using the manual shifter option, do I have to take my foot off the gas when up/down shifting? 

What RPM range should I be in when it's time to shift up?

Any tips I should know about when using the manual mode?


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I found this tricky at first too. 
Do not take your foot off the gas when stifting. In fact, when down-shifting give the car more gas. Otherwise you'll feel a bit of a kick.
When up-shifting keep the gas the same.
If accelerating moderately up-shift in the high 2000's. If accelerating hard, go into the 3000-3500 range.
I found the manual mode great for stop and go traffic going up hills.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

There is nothing different about your "Manumatic" then any other automatic. Just drive it normally.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

VGT said:


> There is nothing different about your "Manumatic" then any other automatic. Just drive it normally.


Except that you do the shifting lol. The above poster is right tho on rpm range. Unless you get a tune this car falls on its face after 4k


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My Subaru had an automatic with select shift + a sport mode and I can honestly say that in 87,000 miles of driving I probably spent 86,990 miles driving in D.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

VGT said:


> There is nothing different about your "Manumatic" then any other automatic. Just drive it normally.


I meant in "manual mode". I know it's the same in "automatic" mode.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I love this site!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like that the cruze doesn't automatically downshift to a lower gear for power when flooring the gas in manual mode. I know of other cars that do this after you hit a certain point in the gas pedal and it's annoying as ****. Whatever gear you're in it will stay there until the rpms drop to prevent a stall. It's awesome. I use the manual mode all the time since I get bored easily and prefer to have a feel for the car (and couldn't get manual because it's an ltz).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

same here lol  i wish the ltz came stick!



CHUV said:


> I really like that the cruze doesn't automatically downshift to a lower gear for power when flooring the gas in manual mode. I know of other cars that do this after you hit a certain point in the gas pedal and it's annoying as ****. Whatever gear you're in it will stay there until the rpms drop to prevent a stall. It's awesome. I use the manual mode all the time since I get bored easily and prefer to have a feel for the car (and couldn't get manual because it's an ltz).


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I really like that the cruze doesn't automatically downshift to a lower gear for power when flooring the gas in manual mode. I know of other cars that do this after you hit a certain point in the gas pedal and it's annoying as ****. Whatever gear you're in it will stay there until the rpms drop to prevent a stall. It's awesome. I use the manual mode all the time since I get bored easily and prefer to have a feel for the car (and couldn't get manual because it's an ltz).


this is the reason that I don't understand why so many people hate on the automatic. the eco i drove honestly didnt impress me much. Granted our AT is heavier but it can hold way more power beyond the eco. It does have some bugs that I used to hate but after a tune it fixes everything. No more lag between gear changes. No more dead pedal from a stops. and the firmness between shifts is amazing.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Except that you do the shifting lol. The above poster is right tho on rpm range. Unless you get a tune this car falls on its face after 4k


Anyone have a pic of the stock torque curve?


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

got_boost said:


> this is the reason that I don't understand why so many people hate on the automatic. the eco i drove honestly didnt impress me much. Granted our AT is heavier but it can hold way more power beyond the eco. It does have some bugs that I used to hate but after a tune it fixes everything. No more lag between gear changes. No more dead pedal from a stops. and the firmness between shifts is amazing.


 
What do you mean when you say "after a tune"? What does this involve and where do I get one? 
I don't like the lag either or the "dead pedal. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

trifectaperformance.com
vtunerperformance.com


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

got_boost said:


> this is the reason that I don't understand why so many people hate on the automatic. the eco i drove honestly didnt impress me much. Granted our AT is heavier but it can hold way more power beyond the eco. It does have some bugs that I used to hate but after a tune it fixes everything. No more lag between gear changes. No more dead pedal from a stops. and the firmness between shifts is amazing.


can JUST the transmission itself be tuned? I don't wanna screw with engine stuff, I just want my transmission to feel better (though it has improved after the break in period)


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

What I have problems with is the engine is so quiet if you don't watch the RPM's you can seriously over-rev it. Many times I have shifted down in manual when descending a hill then forgot to shift back up when I speed up and suddenly realizing I am nearly redlining it. We have crooked roads around here so it is hard to see the tach much of the time. I would like to have an adjustable set point for shifting and a tone that warms you when to shift up.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> What do you mean when you say "after a tune"? What does this involve and where do I get one?
> I don't like the lag either or the "dead pedal.
> Thanks in advance.


See above links. I went with the Trifecta tune. Not sure about the Vermont tune.. I don't think it does the TCM flash for your transmission. Maybe send him a PM and find out. 
Basically you order the tune and cable. Install the software and plug into your car and follow the directions. Incredibly simple.



CHUV said:


> can JUST the transmission itself be tuned? I don't wanna screw with engine stuff, I just want my transmission to feel better (though it has improved after the break in period)


It CAN be flashed by itself. You'll recieve a .ttf file which is Trifectas flash file and software. When you install it and select the file you'll be presented with 4 files to choose from to flash:
1 stock PCM flash. 
2 stock TCM flash. 
3.modified PCM flash. 
4.modified TCM flash.
You can pick and choose which ones you want to flash in any combo. Idk if Vince will cut you a deal if you want just a TCM flash...you would have to ask him. If not...I would recommend flashing the PCM tune also. You can choose 'Transparency Option' which makes it so it doesn't write to the Master Log which is what the stealership checks for warranty. Any problems occur you simply flash back to stock...takes all of 10 mins..and take it in. The PCM gives you economy mode also and also makes the car just more enjoyable to drive altogether.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

doc03 said:


> What I have problems with is the engine is so quiet if you don't watch the RPM's you can seriously over-rev it. Many times I have shifted down in manual when descending a hill then forgot to shift back up when I speed up and suddenly realizing I am nearly redlining it. We have crooked roads around here so it is hard to see the tach much of the time. I would like to have an adjustable set point for shifting and a tone that warms you when to shift up.


Not sure what you mean by adjustable set point? In manual YOU are the adjustable set point. The only way you're gonna get a warning of when to shift is if you install a tach with a user set shift light. In manual mode the only time the car will jump in is if you try to downshift and it is gonna over rev i.e: you are at 5k in 4th gear and try to go down to 3rd gear. SHIFT DENIED. or if you are at 2k rpms in 4th and try to go to 5th gear. SHIFT DENIED.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Not sure what you mean by adjustable set point? In manual YOU are the adjustable set point. The only way you're gonna get a warning of when to shift is if you install a tach with a user set shift light. In manual mode the only time the car will jump in is if you try to downshift and it is gonna over rev i.e: you are at 5k in 4th gear and try to go down to 3rd gear. SHIFT DENIED. or if you are at 2k rpms in 4th and try to go to 5th gear. SHIFT DENIED.


That's what I mean, it would be nice if the Cruze had an OEM tachometer with an adjustable set point and a light or tone to remind you when to shift. I drove manual transmissions for years and I could judge when to shift by the engine sound but being that the engine in the Cruze is so quiet it is easy to over rev it unless you watch the tachometer constantly. We have crooked roads around here and much of the time the steering wheel blocks the view of the tachometer. The only time I ever use the transmission in the manual mode is descending a hill which can be a mile or better long so not being used to driving in the manual mode it is easy to forget to up shift or bump it over to auto when you speed back up. A couple times I had the transmission in manual and stopped at a stop sign then it automatically shifts down to 1 st. When proceeding the engine hit near 5000 RPM before I realised it was still in manual. So for that reason I rarely ever use the transmission in the manual mode.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

doc03 said:


> That's what I mean, it would be nice if the Cruze had an OEM tachometer with an adjustable set point and a light or tone to remind you when to shift. I drove manual transmissions for years and I could judge when to shift by the engine sound but being that the engine in the Cruze is so quiet it is easy to over rev it unless you watch the tachometer constantly. We have crooked roads around here and much of the time the steering wheel blocks the view of the tachometer. The only time I ever use the transmission in the manual mode is descending a hill which can be a mile or better long so not being used to driving in the manual mode it is easy to forget to up shift or bump it over to auto when you speed back up. A couple times I had the transmission in manual and stopped at a stop sign then it automatically shifts down to 1 st. When proceeding the engine hit near 5000 RPM before I realised it was still in manual. So for that reason I rarely ever use the transmission in the manual mode.


I get what you mean. Ive done the same a few times. I think a aftermarket tach is the only way to solve that problem unless someone comes up with a way to modify the DIC to certain shift points. Just a fyi if you start out driving in manual mode and when you put it in manual, you can shift to second when the car isnt moving. Then everytime you come to a stop itll downshift to second...not first. First imo is a completely worthless gear


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Anyone have a pic of the stock torque curve?


Trifectas site has a dyno of stock and tuned dyno runs


----------

